# plantar fasciitis



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

Would it be a reasonable thought to think that if I can get my thyroid numbers under control that my plantar fasciitis MIGHT resolve? I have dreams of exercising, running and NOT being in foot pain 24/7... I guess I am hoping that this might be a possibility in a few months? Any ideas?
Thanks!
Celia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CEH138 said:


> Would it be a reasonable thought to think that if I can get my thyroid numbers under control that my plantar fasciitis MIGHT resolve? I have dreams of exercising, running and NOT being in foot pain 24/7... I guess I am hoping that this might be a possibility in a few months? Any ideas?
> Thanks!
> Celia


I believe that is extremely reasonable thinking. You would be amazed at all the things that are affected by a whacked out metabolism.

My experience was just exactly that. I was in such pain, I could not walk hardly at all. Now I walk 8 miles a day 7 days a week!! Other ailments such as jaw pain, back pain, hip pain...............................all gone! No meds, no surgery!

I wish this for you! Your FREE T3 has to be just right. That is one very important criteria.


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply!!
I am not sure what numbers I am looking for... goal wise: here were my results from a couple of weeks ago.

my results:TSH 5.23 (.40-5.00)
FT4 1.00 (.70-2.00)
perioxidase antibodies <10.0 (0.0-34.9)
Free t3 354 (230-420)

can you help me with where you think I might feel "best"...

I am anxious to see what I can feel like since I've felt so weak and in pain for so long!!

Thanks!
Celia


----------

